# coleman



## Richie1888 (Jul 31, 2006)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=Kwa_kF6d42s&search=ronnie coleman

my god man the guys like the side of a house

and the music is fucking right hes like a black terminator


----------



## fufu (Jul 31, 2006)

He is bigger than the Terminator! Alot bigger.

Haha, wow, look at this one comment of that video,

"hGH is a protien, steroids are fats therefore hGH is not a steroid as such. Also Big Ron is a beast lets see how he does in the 06 Mr O should be good. "


----------



## Johnny Begood (Aug 1, 2006)

that video is hypnotising.... he's hooooge....

...is he really ' a policeman' ?

I thought taking gear in the states was really frowned upon and illegal.... surely it's obvious the guy takes the odd steroid or are they in denial here???

..anyway... good video, the others on the site are worth a watch too.


----------



## IwillOutworkYou (Aug 1, 2006)

#9 is in the bag


----------



## BraveUlysses (Aug 1, 2006)

Johnny Begood said:
			
		

> that video is hypnotising.... he's hooooge....
> 
> ...is he really ' a policeman' ?
> 
> ...



Hes a retired cop. The _odd_ steroid? Ronnies got more juice than Kool aid.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 1, 2006)

pimpin


----------



## SuperFlex (Aug 1, 2006)

I would kick his metrosexual ass!














and then run...


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 1, 2006)

SuperFlex said:
			
		

> I would kick his metrosexual ass!
> 
> and then run...



The guy is packed with so much muscle he probably wouldnt even feel it, you'd break your foot, and he STILL wouldnt be able to hear you over his screams of "YEAAAAAAAH BUDDYYYYY!!!".

True story.


----------



## SuperFlex (Aug 2, 2006)

Gazhole said:
			
		

> The guy is packed with so much muscle he probably wouldnt even feel it, you'd break your foot, and he STILL wouldnt be able to hear you over his screams of "YEAAAAAAAH BUDDYYYYY!!!".
> 
> True story.


 
  I started saying that...


----------



## MyK (Aug 2, 2006)

when is he due???x


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 2, 2006)

SuperFlex said:
			
		

> I started saying that...


 
I started saying "Nuttin but a peanut" a few weeks ago, but i found i was laughing so much i couldnt concentrate on the lifts.

YEAH BUDDY.


----------



## SuperFlex (Aug 2, 2006)

Gazhole said:
			
		

> I started saying "Nuttin but a peanut" a few weeks ago, but i found i was laughing so much i couldnt concentrate on the lifts.
> 
> YEAH BUDDY.


 
Yeah buddy! What? ok...


----------



## JordanMang (Aug 2, 2006)

Aha, random, but I say "light weight" all the time.  It's a mental boost to me for some reason?


----------



## BraveUlysses (Aug 2, 2006)

MyK said:
			
		

> when is he due???x


----------



## V Player (Aug 2, 2006)

Johnny Begood said:
			
		

> that video is hypnotising.... he's hooooge....
> 
> ...is he really ' a policeman' ?


He is still a police officer, albeit a reserve police officer. He lives here in a suburb of Dallas called Arlington. Yes, I know where he lives but I respect him too much to go bothering the man. I've seen him a few times in the past and have even spoken to him a couple of those times. As far as his roid and HGH usage goes, I know a few people that train with both him and Branch Warren and the word is they are under a doctor's care. Dont know if that makes it legal but it makes it safer that most, I would guess. 

As far as his size........... not to sound dramatic but pictures do not do him justice. You have to see the man in full life 3D to fully appreciate his mass. The amount of volume and space he takes up is simply mind boggling, and I'm not new to seeing bodybuilders in person. What makes it more astonishing is how short he is. My own brother is 5'11, the height Ronnie is supposed to be, and Im quite certain Ronnie is at least a couple of inches shorter.


Here's a cool story. A doctor friend of mine who works at Baylor Medical Center told me an interesting story about Ronnie that happened a couple of months ago. Now this doctor did not know who Ronnie was at the time until he came to my store and saw his pic on the BSN ad. I work at Vitamin Shoppe, you see. Seems Ronnie was on duty one night and he brought in some drunk guy for some odd reason. Right in front of everyone that guy called Ronnie a n***r. The doctor said he has never seen a man Ronnie's size and it floored him how quick Ronnie moved. Also said he's never seen a man so strong as Ronnie. Apparently Ronnie rushed the guy and lifted him up against the wall by the throat with one hand. And the guy was not a small guy either, from what the other doctors told me. 



Ronnie is great. A true person, if memory serves. Extremely humble and a bit shy, if that makes any sense. Very soft spoken too.


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 3, 2006)

That drunk guy must have been really drunk to call Ronnie that.

I mean, jesus. What a dumbass . He's a cop, youre drunk as hell in public, he's Ronnie Coleman, you're not Ronnie Coleman.

The last thing you want to do is insult him really.


----------



## JordanMang (Aug 4, 2006)

Gazhole said:
			
		

> That drunk guy must have been really drunk to call Ronnie that.
> 
> I mean, jesus. What a dumbass . He's a cop, youre drunk as hell in public, he's Ronnie Coleman, you're not Ronnie Coleman.
> 
> The last thing you want to do is insult him really.



What's the difference? A 300 lbs bodybuilder can beat you up just as bad as a 180 lb guy.  It's not like you'd feel the hits after the 2nd or 3rd one.  Shouldn't talk shit to anyone. Period.  It's dumb, and crude.  But on a side note, Ronnie Coleman is soft spoken because his balls are this big - o||o


----------



## the nut (Aug 4, 2006)

V Player said:
			
		

> Ronnie is great. A true person, if memory serves. Extremely humble and a bit shy, if that makes any sense. Very soft spoken too.



When you look like him, your body does all the talking... its always the midgets that talk the most shit, like they've got something to prove.


----------



## Richie1888 (Aug 5, 2006)

in this clip ronnie doesnt really get a full range of movement i take it hes not locking out to keep the strain purelly on the muscle?


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2006)

He looks like shit


----------



## Richie1888 (Aug 5, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> He looks like shit



in what way ?


----------



## BraveUlysses (Aug 5, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> He looks like shit



Huh? Hes got a 58" chest buddy. And 34" legs. How is that shitty?


----------



## fufu (Aug 6, 2006)

BraveUlysses said:
			
		

> Huh? Hes got a 58" chest buddy. And 34" legs. How is that shitty?



And a 40 inch waist.


----------



## kcoleman (Aug 6, 2006)

He looks like he has an alien trying to burst out of his gut. Better get Sigourney Weaver to investigate.


----------



## V Player (Aug 29, 2006)

the nut said:


> When you look like him, your body does all the talking... its always the midgets that talk the most shit, like they've got something to prove.



You're absolutely right. With Ronnie, though, I think it's kind of different. With him I sort of got the feeling that he knows he "rules" a a certain world, but he is also cognizant of the fact that he is held in derision by the world outside of his. I got the distinct feeling that he was rather appreciative of the fact that I was not gawking and worshipping, but talking to him like a person. Never makes eye contact from what I can remember. Always chewing that gum and looking elsewhere. But not in a non direction sort of way like most do when they feel superior and expect some sort of worship. He was always looking either slightly down or straight down. You could tell that when he said thanks he meant it.



> What's the difference? A 300 lbs bodybuilder can beat you up just as bad as a 180 lb guy. It's not like you'd feel the hits after the 2nd or 3rd one. Shouldn't talk shit to anyone. Period. It's dumb, and crude. But on a side note, Ronnie Coleman is soft spoken because his balls are this big - o||o


I think what he meant was that to the "average" person, one who associates size with some type of physical authority, you have this huge, mind bogglingly large person who looks like an incarnation of the incredible hulk. And in a police uniform to boot. The average person outside of our world would definately associate that with superiority on every level. So yes, the guy would have to have been extremely drunk to call Ronnie that. Even if he DID know that size does not equal bad ass-ness, you would still have to figure that a cat as huge Ronnie is not normaly impeded by the things that would be burdensome to us "mortals", lol. In a nutshell, no, you dont want to be rude to anyone, especially with that word. But to someone who looks like he could hurt you MUCH easier than the average person, if he so wished, it's especially stupid. Then he is a cop and black. Not to draw a racial line or start a racial debate (pl;ease, let's not start one), but had Ronnie wished to seriously hurt that guy, I'm sure that it would take a one in a million jury to convict him of much of anything in light of that word in the precense of so many white witnesses. IF Ronnie were not Mr. Olympia, that is. I'm sure Ronnie knew enough to know that his Olympia/celebrity status would come into play if he seriously hurt the guy.


----------



## GFR (Aug 29, 2006)

BraveUlysses said:


> Huh? Hes got a 58" chest buddy. And 34" legs. How is that shitty?


And a 48'' waist


----------



## lnvanry (Aug 29, 2006)

V Player said:


> You're absolutely right. With Ronnie, though, I think it's kind of different. With him I sort of got the feeling that he knows he "rules" a a certain world, but he is also cognizant of the fact that he is held in derision by the world outside of his. I got the distinct feeling that he was rather appreciative of the fact that I was not gawking and worshipping, but talking to him like a person. Never makes eye contact from what I can remember. Always chewing that gum and looking elsewhere. But not in a non direction sort of way like most do when they feel superior and expect some sort of worship. He was always looking either slightly down or straight down. You could tell that when he said thanks he meant it.
> 
> I think what he meant was that to the "average" person, one who associates size with some type of physical authority, you have this huge, mind bogglingly large person who looks like an incarnation of the incredible hulk. And in a police uniform to boot. The average person outside of our world would definately associate that with superiority on every level. So yes, the guy would have to have been extremely drunk to call Ronnie that. Even if he DID know that size does not equal bad ass-ness, you would still have to figure that a cat as huge Ronnie is not normaly impeded by the things that would be burdensome to us "mortals", lol. In a nutshell, no, you dont want to be rude to anyone, especially with that word. But to someone who looks like he could hurt you MUCH easier than the average person, if he so wished, it's especially stupid. Then he is a cop and black. Not to draw a racial line or start a racial debate (pl;ease, let's not start one), *but had Ronnie wished to seriously hurt that guy, I'm sure that it would take a one in a million jury to convict him of much of anything in light of that word in the precense of so many white witnesses. IF Ronnie were not Mr. Olympia, that is. I'm sure Ronnie knew enough to know that his Olympia/celebrity status would come into play if he seriously hurt the guy.*





On a side note...is it true the WBC champs and other titles fighters are not allowed to fight some one on the street or in an uncontrolled environement with facing WORSE charges than one of us...Like assualt with a dealy weapon b/c they pocess the knowledge and skill to kill with their hands?

I heard a story about Tyson knoocking some one out in a bar and got charged with that.

Sux to be that guy


----------



## Mighty Oak (Sep 4, 2006)

Richie1888 said:


> in this clip ronnie doesnt really get a full range of movement i take it hes not locking out to keep the strain purelly on the muscle?


I take it hes not doing the full range of motion because...he can't do the weight?


----------



## DOMS (Sep 4, 2006)

Okay, three posts and the newest thread you've posted to is a week old.  That's it, I'm not reading another thread if you're the last poster.


----------



## V Player (Sep 6, 2006)

Richie1888 said:


> in this clip ronnie doesnt really get a full range of movement i take it hes not locking out to keep the strain purelly on the muscle?



Not at all, bro. Actually Ronnie uses a technique called Max Force Point Overload (although I'm not sure if he knows that). It's where you mainly do the first 2/3s of the stroke to initiate something called Occlusion. It makes the exercise exponentialy harder because you never get to rest the muscle with locking out. It's all explained at X reps dot com a lot better than I could do it, so check it out and see what its all about. It's murder. let me tell you. 

Ronnie has never locked out on any exercise I have ever seen. I remember him doing reps this way even as far back as his Unbelievable video. Again, I'm not sure if Ronnie is aware that he is using this technique by name, I'm just sure he knows that going from a semi-stretched position to just a hair from lockout produces far better results that a full range of motion. As with any training technique, you have your nay-sayers so i wouldnt be suprised to see someone slam on it in favor of full range. But all i can say is that this technique has been better for me since I started using it as well.


----------

